# Seculier znw?



## eno2

Wat stellen jullie zich voor bij "een seculier". Znw.
Volgens mij is dat iemand die niets met religie vandoen heeft. 

Volgens de DVD definitie 





> Seculier znw wereldlijk geestelijke


----------



## ThomasK

Een priester of broeder [of religieuze] die niet in een klooster woont, of die minstens niet aan een regel gebonden is (dat zijn de "regulieren"). Een "loslopende" geestelijke, als u wil (grapje), maar toch geen gyrovaag (de loslopende monniken die door Benedictus worden geviseerd). Maar ze hebben wel degelijk met godsdienst te maken.

Secularisatie echter impliceert dat het seculiere, het niet-geestelijke, de overhand neemt en dat dus de kerkelijke of religieuze invloed (zienderogen) afneemt... Dat fenomeen kenden Frankrijk, Nederland en Franstalig België twintig jaar voor ons; wij zijn nu op een hoogtepunt, vermoed ik...


----------



## eno2

Ja ik weet het, er is een betekenistegenstelling tussen seculier, znw, en seculier, bvnw =>



> VD: seculier bvnw
> waarin kerk en religie geen overwegende invloed hebben op de wetgeving, het bestuur en de rechtspraak= wereldlijk•een seculiere samenleving


, wat ook de betekenis is van
secularisatie.

Ik beschouw mezelf als een seculier en dat is geen " priester of broeder [of religieuze] die niet in een klooster woont".

Ik zal wel weer verkeerd zijn natuurlijk...


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, "seculier" werd tot nu gebruikt in die religieuze context. Niemand weerhoudt je ervan de term te rekken, maar mogelijk leidt dat tot onduidelijkheid.  IK vermoed dat je je beter "atheïst" of (in B) "vrijzinnige" noemt, of zo.


----------



## eno2

Atheïst is harder. Dat klinkt als een anti-god verklaring en sommige confessionelen verwijten atheïsten ook een anti-geloof aan te hangen. En dus ook "een gelovige" te zijn...Ik wil niet dat ze me dat lappen.

Vrijzinnige, ja, zou kunnen, maar ik heb nooit iets met de beweging te maken gehad. Het is een beweging in Vlaanderen.

Of zo: er is nog humanist en ongelovige. Maar ik neem seculier znw op in de betekenis van het bvnw.

De verwarring zit daar meer dan bij mij.

Ik ben seculier

Ik ben een seculier


----------



## ThomasK

Ik  begrijp wel. Word dan "vrijdenker"! Hoewel: je kan vrijzinnig zijn, denk ik, zonder lid te zijn van die "anti-kerk". Maar oké, het klinkt georganiseerd...


----------



## eno2

De vrijzinnigen zijn zeker georganiseerd, en het humanistisch verbond... Vrijdenker mmmmm?

Zelfde probleem: historisch verbonden met een gevecht tegen de macht van de Kerk op het denken. 


> 2 iem. die het denken los wilde maken van het gezag van kerk, Bijbel, conventionele moraal of traditie= vrijgeest
> 3 in beperkende betekenis atheïst.



Zoals ik zei, zal ik mij zo identificeren: "Ik ben seculier" En niet zo: "Ik ben een seculier"

De bedoeling is totaal neutraal over te komen daarmee. Zoals de staat seculier moet zijn en alle godsdiensten  vrij en gelijkwaardig dient te behandelen. (Terwijl ik eerlijk gezegd sinds mijn booth-camp katholieke opvoeding toch wel antiklerikaal ben...)


----------



## ThomasK

Laîcistisch???


----------



## eno2

Seculier (bvnw) is perfect.


> secularisme
> geestesstroming die de secularisatie bevordert


Laïcistisch is niet opgenomen maar volgens de definitie van laïcisme is laïcistisch rooms-katholieke woordenschat.


> laïcisme
> zelfstandig naamwoord
> 1 rooms-katholiek lekenmoraal


Ik herinner mij van lang geleden een TV programma "Lekenmoraal en filosofie" Dat was vrije zendtijd op de BRT. En dus katholieke woordenschat overgenomen en gebruikt door vrijzinnigen-humanisten. 
Laïciteit  zit dichter bij secularisatie:


> 1 volledige onttrekking van staatszaken aan de invloed van de godsdienst


----------



## luitzen

Ik zou zeggen dat een atheïst strict niet geloofd in een god. Al het andere is bijzaak en verschilt van atheïst tot atheïst.

Iemand die zie zich echt tegen god of religie keert is een antitheïst.

Een seculier komt op mij over als iemand die de scheiding van kerk en staat aanhangt, zich hiervoor inzet of in zijn dagelijkse leven, politieke overtuiging, etc. daar niet door laat leiden. Een seculier kan heel diep gelovig zijn. Een goed voorbeeld is Marianne Thieme die Zevende-Dags-adventist is maar zich inzet voor dierenrechten, het milieu, de zwakkere in de samenleving en zich daarbij niet beroept op haar geloofsovertuiging. Een tegenpool zou iemand als Kees van der Staaij zijn die vindt dat Nederland naar Christelijke waarden dient te worden ingericht.


----------



## eno2

Ja ik kende die uitleg van  antitheïst, je komt heel frappant overeen met de interessante wiki definitie die bleef hangen bij mij en het lijkt me geen overbodig woord of definitie.



> Waar atheïsme een standpunt is inzake de waarheid van theïsme, is antitheïsme een standpunt inzake de schadelijkheid van theïsme. Een atheïst die van mening is dat het geloof in een god schadelijk is, is een *antitheïst*.
> *Antitheïsme - Wikipedia*
> Antitheïsme - Wikipedia



Probleem is dat antitheïsme-antitheïst niet opgenomen is in DVD.
Wel 240 doorgeklikte resultaten in google (ook niet echt veel).

Over seculier  had ik daar zo nog niet over gedacht, dat confessionelen seculier (bvnw) konden zijn. Maar inderdaad, absoluut, klopt,  als het over de houding/handelwijze van de staat gaat (hoe om te gaan met religie). Maar niettemin is dat de betekenis van het adjectief seculier.

Het zal mij geraden zijn het zelfstandig naamwoord seculier in mijn vooropgestelde betekenis in #1 maar beter te laten vallen...


----------

